# Mio pond fishing



## Bassman Dan (May 26, 2006)

Anyone ever fish Mio Pond? I will be going there this weekend. My cousins inlaws have a cabin by Mio and we were going to fish Mio pond on Saturday, Fletchers on Sunday and ? on Monday. We will have a canoe for Mio and a boat w/ motor for Fletchers. I know Fletchers very well but I have never fished Mio. What can I expect? What produces well? any tips or info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

its been awhile..little drowned timber and stumps like most any flooding...deepest water near dam...hammerhandles often the rule...i think we used to do best out in front of some creek that feeds in from the north side..honeydo, honeybee, honeywell..something like that...........never put a lot of keepers in the box. By your name though(your target species?) maybe the Bass are good, we don't target them and didn't when we fished mio...there is always the trout below the dam..........


----------



## Bassman Dan (May 26, 2006)

While at Mio we will be fishing for eyes & pike also. Hopefully we catch enough for a good fish fry that evening. Thanks for the input.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

hey there should b plenty of pike..hopefully u get a keeper for dinner...haven't seen much on the walleye recently....But if you find a good downed submerged log stand..try throwing a rattlin thin fin in blue back/yellow belly..sound of that under water off the logs sure excited the northerns last time we were there...good luck..make sure to report upon your return!


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

My brother has been up in Mio for a month. Several times on the pond.
He targets bass and pike. Using lots of surface lures for topwater. 
Fishes those rubber frogs, torpedos, around the pads and logs.
Nothing of great size and not great numbers. 
Last week he did catch a 6LB largemouth on Fletchers. That is in the freezer waiting to be mounted.
Ill be going up in bout 1 hours and will fish fletchers on friday. Hope i get my 6lb'er


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

fished mio pond in mid july, caught a few good eyes, biggest was 21" and some small pike, caught eyes with crankbaits


----------

